# Corn snake morph?



## snekans (Nov 16, 2020)

I recently acquired this little rescue corn and I'm completely mystified by what morph he is, would anyone mind having a guess to satisfy my curiosity? My others are all boring easy morphs :lol2:









































He appears to have some level of white-sidedness (flecked with orange). The camera has made him a bit brighter than he is in person, he's more of a dull earthy colour as in the last (terrible) pictaken in daylight. He also has no belly checkers which he did NOT enjoy posing for.


Thoughts? Please and thank you!


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Might be more of a hybrid ( corn cross rat snake) rather than a morph


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

A very old diffused.


----------



## snekans (Nov 16, 2020)

Malc said:


> Might be more of a hybrid ( corn cross rat snake) rather than a morph





Is there any way I can tell if he's a hybrid or not? Would scale counts help? 



No idea how old he is. He was found roaming wild, suspected dumped and never claimed. He's still a bit on the skinny side but eating like a champ  Currently he weighs a grand total of 250g at approx 3ft long.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

It is an old "Keys" locality corn snake.
These are sometimes called Rosy Corns.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

snekans said:


> Is there any way I can tell if he's a hybrid or not? Would scale counts help?


Not really, only a DNA sequence would really tell what's there. But as others have already mentioned, it's more likely to be a locality of corn that is not often seen these day. 




SnakeBreeder said:


> It is an old "Keys" locality corn snake.
> These are sometimes called Rosy Corns.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wild type motley?


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

SnakeBreeder said:


> It is an old "Keys" locality corn snake.
> These are sometimes called Rosy Corns.


Could well be.



Malc said:


> Not really, only a DNA sequence would really tell what's there. But as others have already mentioned, it's more likely to be a locality of corn that is not often seen these day.


I have seen a few corns that look just like that, usually offered as 'normals', but to me they're too drab to be proper normals- they're usually normal Carolina x black or grey rat, or Keys locale as per SnakeBreeder's suggestion.


----------



## Wigglypiggly (Jan 13, 2021)

Looks diffused


----------



## Reptile Mantis (Mar 22, 2021)

The Sunkissed corn snake morph is a beautiful combination of sunset orange and red. This recessive gene (i.e. hypomelanistic c trait) changes the snake's pattern and color. Sunkissed morphs have a dark reddish-orange color with deep red dorsal and lateral.


----------

